# Vintage vs. Modern



## sweeTnChic (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm wondering if anyone is into collecting vintage perfumes and whether or not the quality is better than current fragrances.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

The quality is no better or worse. It is a preference thing.


----------



## HAlex (Jun 25, 2015)

I noticed that some vintage ones don't last long enough


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 25, 2015)

I guess I wounder what mean by "vintage". Are you using a classic perfume such as Chanel no 5 v say modern Beyonce's Heat? Or are you literally using an old bottle of perfume distributed 1925? There is a difference in whether you use eau de toilet v a perfume. Perfume is stronger, lasts longer. And perfume kept over a long time ie decades can lose its potency and even change odor. In that case I would not use it bc it has expired and probably smells rancid lol


----------

